# OK, guys. Not for the squeamish.



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

What are you seriously willing/excited to do during that time of the month? Or should we just watch football for a week...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife absolutely refuses to let me go anywhere down there. Myself? I'm up for ANYTHING and have told her this. She just says I'm sick. So I'll get a bj or 2 that week, so I'm absolutely not complaining.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Is this what your guy friends say too? Or do y'all not talk about such things? 

I am over the top ready 2-3 days before and the first couple of days, but always assumed he wouldn't go near it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think guys really talk about this stuff. Maybe a little joking about earning your "red wings" but not much more than that as a rule. Try this... say "God I really want you right now, but you know it might be a little messy right now" and see how he reacts. My guess is that he'll be excited and totally go for it.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

After day 2, we have sex. 

We just don't have vaginal sex. She finds the notion disgusting, and I don't see any point in earning any "red wings". There is plenty of fun to be had from breast, anal, and oral sex.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm up for anything, including giving oral a few times. But for the most part, it's a BJ week for me. Hmmmm... With her BC pills, I only get that every 3 months or so. I think I'm getting ripped off! 

But yes, the towels are a great idea too. I keep a selection on hand anyway, just for sex.

C


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

uhaul4mybaggage said:


> Is this what your guy friends say too? Or do y'all not talk about such things?


Just sent texts to two of my best friends, and talked to the third one, who happens to be in my living room next door (all single) asking, "Sex during a girl's period; yay or nay?"...

*Responses:
*

*D: *It grosses me out but I still do it when I haven't had it in awhile.

*B:* Um, it's...different. When I was younger, I didn't care as much. It's def messy. You put down a towel and, all the lube is there for you. Just be prepared to hop in the shower after...it's not bad or anything. Some girls' periods smell worse than others, so as long as you're not turned off by it, it's all good. It still feels good. But def put down a towel 

*T:* Uh... I don't know. Never done it. I mean is it protected or unprotected? I don't know. The thought is kind of gross, but I'm not totally against it I guess.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your "input."
Pun intended!


----------



## TeR (Jun 28, 2012)

That's shower sex time!!

Cruel joke of nature...I would be seriously horny and he would avoid me at all costs.

We're good now. Once he realized how much more senstive my hoohah would be...it was hard to tell which one of us wanted it more!


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Usually a 3 day hiatus on sex. We skip oral, the blood down there is a turn off to me. 

My wife was interested in having me earn her red wings. I may have to consider, but the trade would need to be that she swallows next time I get a BJ.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Nothing, absolutely nothing during those days. I have no desire to go anywhere near down there, and she does not feel sexy at all so has no desire to do anything either. That is fine by me.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

same here. zero. off limits that week. sigh..


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

We don't do it during that time. We just cuddle and watch tv. That's fine with me it gives me time to recharge from the other three weeks. We never miss a day.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

She wont let me go anywhere near down there during her time. She says she dosent think about sex at all during her time.

If I'm horny thou she will give me a HJ or BJ. Which is great don't get me wrong, but if I can't play with her too it isn't that much fun for me.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

It was a no brainer our first decade of marriage. I had zero problems and was more than willing to get "The Red Badge of Courage". We still do but not on her heavy days and honestly I am ok without it during that time but I will participate if she initiates!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife is on shutdown mde during her period (her choice) but will take care of me that week. I would be all in and hold nothing back if she was game. I dont 'skeev' anything about her at all.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel very sexual just before my period then a few days in i would want sex, normally very light by then, so sex in the shower


----------



## RunawayP (Sep 28, 2012)

You know? I'd be up for it, but DF just is not interested, at all. So during that week it's nothing, unless I give him a BJ, but with his shifts and with 2 kids running around, it's rare.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't mind having sex during my period - in fact a big O helps cramps. I've never had anyone perform oral during and I don't think I could relax - maybe if I was fresh out of the shower? Not necessary though.

Oddly enough, one guy who wasn't into oral giving OR receiving was fine with period sex. I figured he'd have all sorts of hang-ups.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

It's more of an issue for my wife. We'll do shower sex on any day. We'll do regular sex with towel except for her 2 big florence days. The only thing that is off the table is oral, not because of me, but her. I'd do oral except on her one heavy day. Those are the only restrictions.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife absolutely refuses to let me go anywhere down there. Myself? I'm up for ANYTHING and have told her this. She just says I'm sick. So I'll get a bj or 2 that week, so I'm absolutely not complaining.


My Hubs is the opposite of you, and I'm the opposite of your wife. Go figure...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

southern wife said:


> My Hubs is the opposite of you, and I'm the opposite of your wife. Go figure...


Hmmmm.....


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

He is so grossed out by it that until about a year ago he REFUSED to even cuddle in bed with me. Now that perimenopause has hit and I only have a period every few months, he's loosened up somewhat and will have intercourse with a condom on light days.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am not a fan. When there were times that she was on her period and we were away for a romantic weekend, she used a Diva Cup. Other than that she was glad to give me a HJ. She is SO good at the art of the HJ. 

It is not a problem now. Her periods are all but over.


----------



## tinbanger (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm all in for any intimacy time, but during those 8 days it's a complete lockdown. No giving or receiving by any party.

Still working on it...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Never wanted anything to do with it at that time. Just me. Did have vag sex a couple of times during those days but it doesn't do anything for me. She was always quite a bleeder. Lots of large clots. Sorry, not interested.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

I am usually up for anything, but I just don't want to go there during her period. I don't like the scratchy feel. 

My desire seems to ebb naturally during this time, even if I am unaware (consciously) that it is happening. My desire for her shoots up mid-cycle.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Absolutely no problem with sex, wouldn't even think twice about it. Don't mind going down either but won't really go inside, I'll stick to the top.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Not a problem for us. It's what showers are made for.

She actually gets horny during her period but we usually avoid the heavy, flooding days.

Hopefully these will tail off as she enters menopause.

I hope her sex drive doesn't drop as well.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

cloudwithleggs said:


> I feel very sexual just before my period then a few days in i would want sex, normally very light by then, so sex in the shower


Lol...good idea! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

It's pretty much off limits during her week, which I'm okay with. We still have sex during that week but not often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

